

Ask HN: How do I go about finding a buyer for my business? - avakra

Hey, I'm a first generation entrepreneur in India. I own a small software development business, in which we build websites, webapps, etc and are doing a fairly good job. I would like to sell my business and move on to become a consultant. Is there any website or service where I can find some entrepreneur/business who might be interested?
======
mahmud
How big your client base? How many contracts do you have now? How long is
each? How much is each?

Most you can hope to sell are: 1) Your current and future contracts, and 2)
Your brand and name recognition.

~~~
avakra
I've around 200 clients (around 100 active), with an average business of $1000
per client.

~~~
mahmud
Those figures are hard to beat. Why do you wanna sell it then?

~~~
avakra
Some personal reasons, some professional - want to relocate, explore other
avenues, focus on a product idea, etc.

------
trevelyan
Hire someone and delegate the management of the business to them over time.

